# Winter Training Visit!



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Our 24 month old pup went down south with our trainers again in January. She is completing her 2nd winter training and should be ready to run her SH tests this spring. 

We went and spent a week with her so that I could get some added 'handler' training and watch her progress. She is looking good, and she will only be limited by my experience as a handler. But, I believe from what I saw she is talented enough to overcome my issues and get the job done.

We are counting the days to get her back and start running hunt tests with her.....


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Which venues are you going to run her in? AKC, HRC, or NAHRA?
She sure is a pretty girl!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Are you going to enter the GRCI tests in Des Plaines the first weekend of May?


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Alaska7133 said:


> Which venues are you going to run her in? AKC, HRC, or NAHRA?
> She sure is a pretty girl!


Hi Alaska....only AKC and a specialty WCX.....!

Thanks for asking....


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> Are you going to enter the GRCI tests in Des Plaines the first weekend of May?


I was planning on it until I looked at the Premium. They are only running one SH test. Not worth the travel time when other clubs are running SH both days. 

I understand these clubs are doing this to support the drive for more MH testing, but they are cutting off those of us coming up the ladder....to bad!


----------

